# where to buy live bait?



## parkstreet1234 (Nov 24, 2006)

I was watching the InFisherman show and they showed guys catching stripers (it was from a boat not from the surf) what they were doing was using a treble hook and putting on a live Chad (small fish aboud the size of a snapper blue). My question is, do they sell any kind of live peanut bunker or chad anywhere around our parts? Since stripers also go after moving fish, I would think this would be quite effective? Perhaps keeping medsize fish would be a challenge for bait shops? I would like to hear your thoughts. I know they sell live eels, so I guess that is the best thing to use for live bait. I usually fish near Atlantic highlands, I would really like to try a small fish just to see how effective it would be from the surf. Perhaps I could catch a snapper blue using a small hook rig?


----------



## Lickinfrogs (Mar 12, 2006)

Snapper blues, mullet, spot, small croaker, mullet all make great striper bait. There are some shops that carry spot during the fall run, but that depends on how available they are locally. The spot didn't show up in numbers in NJ this year so the ones that were sold had to be shipped up from VA. That's why a lot of shops didn't have them. Peanut Bunker are difficult to feed, so they won't live long in a bait shop. Your best bet is to make yourself a portable livewell out of a round cooler and an aerator ( check the p&s Bible for instructions) and get yourself a castanets and some sabiki rigs.


----------



## Lickinfrogs (Mar 12, 2006)

Cast net not castanets. Lol.


----------



## parkstreet1234 (Nov 24, 2006)

*live bait*

yea, i have used sabiki off the piers, but in the surf they don't work well  Maybe I should try the back bays and see what kind of small fish are there using a net.. Minnows I think are too small. Good idea, I will try it sometime....


----------

